# Tyrone, the Pepperoni Pizza Gangsta (Temporary Fursona)



## Karloz (Jun 6, 2013)

*test*


----------



## septango (Jun 6, 2013)

and the best part is acording to law he counts a a vege-sona
:v


----------

